# Bluetooth Keyboard



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I finally broke down and got a bluetooth keyboard to go with my iPad. Wow! What a difference it makes! I've got a feeling my laptop is going to get even more lonely than ever. I honestly hardly ever use it anymore. Poor baby.

If you're sitting on the fence about getting one, jump! It's well worth the $$ if you type on your iPad much at all.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had mine for more than a month, and I still can't get over how tiny and light it is.  

I have to laugh when people say, "well, why don't you just use your laptop to type?"  Why on earth would I? The iPad + stand or case + keyboard is still less than half the weight of the smaller of our two laptops.  And of course, it doesn't get nearly as hot!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I assume you both are talking about the apple keyboard? I really like the look of it. But it is 1 in too big for my prefered ipad bag. So I got a foldable bluetooth keyboard. I thought I would use it more than I do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my bluetooth when I got my iPad, and I love it.  If I go out during the day, I just use the built in keyboard, but the rest of the time, I use my Apple BT keyboard.

And it fits in my purses...but if it didn't, that would be a good excuse to get another purse, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I got my bluetooth when I got my iPad, and I love it. If I go out during the day, I just use the built in keyboard, but the rest of the time, I use my Apple BT keyboard.
> 
> *And it fits in my purses...but if it didn't, that would be a good excuse to get another purse, LOL!*
> 
> Betsy


Bingo! If it doesn't fit, it's time for another bag! (and yes, like Betsy, I have the Apple one)

Seriously though, I don't carry the keyboard with me. It stays at home, gets moved from the bedroom to the living room and that's about it. I don't do any serious writing when I'm out and about, so I can get away with just the virtual one most of the time. The exception to that is a conference I'm attending in two months; I expect to do some heavy note taking at that one, and am not only bringing the keyboard, but will be using the app SoundPaper to record all sessions too. And yes, I did buy a special bag to carry the iPad, keyboard, stand, and a few other essentials for that trip.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Off to look at SoundPaper.... need something to prove to my husband that he snores!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I'd like one of these! Neato!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok dumb question - how do you use this when you are sitting in your chair - do you have to have a lap desk of some kind?  Typing on this is my main frustration and it would be great to have the keyboard at home if I don't need to have my old laptop desk on my lap - it is just too stinking hot for that!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Not sure how everyone else does it, but I either have the iPad in it's MacAlly Bookstand case or on my folding stand. I tend to lounge a bit with my legs up, so regarless of whther it's in the stand or the case, it's on my knees with the keyboard in my lap. The case folds into a typing position angle for easier viewing. I don't use the keyboard for typing things like posts of this length (peeramid pillow and virtual keyboard right now), but rather tend to pull it out for lengthy stuff like reviews and short stories.

It's very very rare that I use a table of any kind, though I do have the kind of lap desk with legs that I've used in bed once or twice. Typically, it's just a lot easier to shift the iPad down a little further towards my feet than to have to go get the lap desk and set it up. Once in a while, I'll put the iPad on the side table next to me, but then I have to turn my head to look at it, and that gets awkward after a bit.

Hope that helps!


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I have the keyboard with the dock and just love it! A keyboard takes the iPad to the next level


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

95% of the time I'm at our dining room table, so it's not an issue.  Other times, I work from the iPad primarily, but if I want to use the bluetooth, I place it slightly to one side and type with the keyboard in my lap.

Betsy


----------



## AimeeW (Jun 7, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Bingo! If it doesn't fit, it's time for another bag! (and yes, like Betsy, I have the Apple one)
> 
> Seriously though, I don't carry the keyboard with me. It stays at home, gets moved from the bedroom to the living room and that's about it. I don't do any serious writing when I'm out and about, so I can get away with just the virtual one most of the time. The exception to that is a conference I'm attending in two months; I expect to do some heavy note taking at that one, and am not only bringing the keyboard, but will be using the app SoundPaper to record all sessions too. And yes, I did buy a special bag to carry the iPad, keyboard, stand, and a few other essentials for that trip.


I need to find a bag to hold the iPad and the Apple bluetooth keyboard. I'm thinking about buying the Otterbox Defender case but it is $$. Would you mind sharing what bag you've found?

TIA


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

AimeeW said:


> I need to find a bag to hold the iPad and the Apple bluetooth keyboard. I'm thinking about buying the Otterbox Defender case but it is $$. Would you mind sharing what bag you've found?
> 
> TIA


I have an Otterbox case and really like the protection it gives, but it really adds a lot of thickness to the ipod touch. I would like the protection for my iPad but can't decide if it would be worth the added weight and size. Please give a review of it if you buy it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have my Apple cover on my iPad; nothing on the keyboard, though I keep meaning to make something for it.  One of the members here had another member make a case for the keyboard.  And then I just put both in my Vera Bradley Bowler, or my Pac-Safe messenger bag, or my Levenger tote...

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

AimeeW said:


> I need to find a bag to hold the iPad and the Apple bluetooth keyboard. I'm thinking about buying the Otterbox Defender case but it is $$. Would you mind sharing what bag you've found?
> 
> TIA


This is what I'm using:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/52073496/unisex-stash-ipad-netbook-messenger-bag

The vendor felt that as is, it would fit the keyboard for occasional use, and she's probably right, but I opted for a custom one at 9"x12"x2" instead. It's been perfect!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have my Apple cover on my iPad; nothing on the keyboard, though I keep meaning to make something for it. One of the members here had another member make a case for the keyboard. And then I just put both in my Vera Bradley Bowler, or my Pac-Safe messenger bag, or my Levenger tote...
> 
> Betsy


Here's a link to what eliteelishi made for me for my bluetooth keyboard. You can, of course, choose the type of material you want the case to be made of.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18775.msg431162.html#msg431162

Everything goes into a small Timbuk2 laptop messenger bag.

Best Wishes!


----------



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

Which keyboard did you get? Amazon has a bunch of them.PL



MrTsMom said:


> I finally broke down and got a bluetooth keyboard to go with my iPad. Wow! What a difference it makes! I've got a feeling my laptop is going to get even more lonely than ever. I honestly hardly ever use it anymore. Poor baby.
> 
> If you're sitting on the fence about getting one, jump! It's well worth the $$ if you type on your iPad much at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the one I have, it's by Apple, and is elegant, sturdy, not huge, and complements the iPad well



(Note, this is a link to the product on Amazon even though it's the Apple keyboard; KB does get revenue from Amazon links, which helps keep the board running.)

Betsy


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is the one I have, it's by Apple, and is elegant, sturdy, not huge, and complements the iPad well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one I got, too. I had gift cards from Best Buy and some rewards points, so it was super cheap. Worth every penny.


----------



## AimeeW (Jun 7, 2010)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I have an Otterbox case and really like the protection it gives, but it really adds a lot of thickness to the ipod touch. I would like the protection for my iPad but can't decide if it would be worth the added weight and size. Please give a review of it if you buy it.


I finally got the Otterbox case this last week. It was about 50.00 from Amazon with free shipping. It does add weight and thickness but I really like it. I was afraid I would drop my iPad before since it was so light weight and slippery. I really wanted this case because I wanted to be able to take my iPad to my children's baseball and softball games and score them but was worried I might drop it on cement.

I still need to decide if I want to get a fabric type cover for it. I should get one for the keyboard at least.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

AimeeW said:


> I finally got the Otterbox case this last week. It was about 50.00 from Amazon with free shipping. It does add weight and thickness but I really like it. I was afraid I would drop my iPad before since it was so light weight and slippery. I really wanted this case because I wanted to be able to take my iPad to my children's baseball and softball games and score them but was worried I might drop it on cement.
> 
> I still need to decide if I want to get a fabric type cover for it. I should get one for the keyboard at least.


I have some Best Buy coupons from my Reward Zone account, and am thinking of going to BB today to buy the bluetooth Apple keyboard for use with my iPad. Am I right in assuming that I can still use my iPad with its lovely DecalGirl skin and the case that I have the iPad in? (It's a leather case with a leather frame around the top and sides and a couple of elastic staps at the bottom corners.)










Acase Pure Genuine Hand Made Leather Case Folio (Award Winner Halo) for Apple Ipad Tablet/wifi 3G Model 16gb, 32gb, 64gb (Black)][url=http://www.amazon.com/Acase-Genuine-Leather-Winner-Tablet/dp/B003ZS0UXG%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB003ZS0UXG]Acase Pure Genuine Hand Made Leather Case Folio (Award Winner Halo) for Apple Ipad Tablet/wifi 3G Model 16gb, 32gb, 64gb (Black)[/url]


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I have some Best Buy coupons from my Reward Zone account, and am thinking of going to BB today to buy the bluetooth Apple keyboard for use with my iPad. Am I right in assuming that I can still use my iPad with its lovely DecalGirl skin and the case that I have the iPad in? (It's a leather case with a leather frame around the top and sides and a couple of elastic staps at the bottom corners.)


My iPad has a DecalGirl skin and I've used both an Oberon cover and the MacAlly one. No problems with the bluetooth keyboard with either of them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, I wish I had found this thread before I bought a keyboard for my iPad. I got the docking keyboard but wanted the wireless...sometimes, I develop this case of Teh Dumb and don't pay attention...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> My iPad has a DecalGirl skin and I've used both an Oberon cover and the MacAlly one. No problems with the bluetooth keyboard with either of them.


Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I finally have been trying out my bluetooth keyboard, and am noticing that my iPad now freezes occasionally. Do any of you have that issue? The only app that I've bought recently is a Martha Stewart cookie cookbook, and I can't imagine that it has caused the problem.


----------

